# Brewdog Punk Ipa



## mwd (8/12/10)

Got myself hooked on Punk IPA was wondering if any way of getting close with an extract recipe.

IBU's 68 with Chinook, Simcoe, Ahtanum and Nelson Sauvin.

I think the bittering and predominent flavour is Simcoe as it has a similar taste to our Blue Sky IPA

Brewdog uses Marris Otter extra pale malt but I don't really care what colour it comes out like its the hops I like.

Got to save up to go buy a case from the local Dan's coz it aint cheap.


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=36567&st=0
Tropical, This AIPA recipe was based off one found in the BYO mag's Hop Lover's Special Mag.... 
If you get a chance, order it as a back catalogue. I've only done 2 recipe's in it, but both twice with a few minor differences, and the've been superb.

But I just remembered, 'Punkdog had an article and recipes in a Beer & Brewer mag about a year ago. Again... back catalogue.
cheers
pete


----------



## brett mccluskey (31/3/11)

An interesting taste comparision between Punk can vs bottle :icon_cheers: http://www.beerbirrabier.com/2011/03/punk-...tle-vs-can.html


----------



## Innes (31/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Got myself hooked on Punk IPA was wondering if any way of getting close with an extract recipe.


This extract recipe featured in the Jan-Feb 2010 BYO Magazine.

Brewdog Punk IPA Clone

19L
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.014
ABV: 6.0%
IBU: 62
SRM: 8

0.91Kg Maris Otter Pale Malt
1.4Kg Muntons Extra Light DME
1.5Kg Muntons Extra Light LME (late addition)
43g Columbus 11.0%AA 90mins
28g Ahtanum 8.0%AA 0mins
28g Amarillo dry hop

WLP007 Dry English Ale

Hope this helps.


----------



## mwd (31/3/11)

toper1 said:


> An interesting taste comparision between Punk can vs bottle :icon_cheers: http://www.beerbirrabier.com/2011/03/punk-...tle-vs-can.html



Good find and interesting result I bet everybody was expecting the bottle to be better.

I am just having a half hearted go at a Punk Ipa style beer. Used Chinook for bittering, Simcoe, Galaxy and a dash of Nelson Sauvin for flavour @10mins.
just waiting for it to cool down before pitching a saved bottle of Nottingham dredgings.


----------



## Golani51 (31/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Got myself hooked on Punk IPA was wondering if any way of getting close with an extract recipe.
> 
> IBU's 68 with Chinook, Simcoe, Ahtanum and Nelson Sauvin.
> 
> ...



Damn it!! I love the stuff too. It is fantastic. It is/was a staple of mine, along with Knappstein and Coopers vintage, and Gage Roads IPA, and.........


----------



## browndog (31/3/11)

Sorry for being OT but I reckon it is one of the most unbalanced IPAs out there. Too dry, too much bitterness. It would bomb in a comp. I know nothing about extract brewing but if I were to have a guess, I'd say use pale malt extract with dextrose to get the alcohol up with out the maltiness then bitter it with a high AA american hop to about 60-70 IBUs then chuck about 100g of american hops in at 5 mins, centennial would be a must with cascade and maybe some columbus.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mwd (31/3/11)

I think there are two camps you either like it or do not. I enjoy the bitterness then the malt sweetness with the fruity hops in the aftertaste. Works well with the Oz and James burp test. Also find it easy drinking one is not enough. The new recipe is more tame than the original but I never got to try the original brew.

I got the hop combination from the BD website I subbed some Galaxy for Ahtunum which is similar to Cascade then I found I had some Ahtunum in the freezer. Can always use some as a dryhop addition.


----------



## mkj (2/4/11)

Wachenfeld said:


> This extract recipe featured in the Jan-Feb 2010 BYO Magazine.
> ...
> 1.4Kg Muntons Extra Light DME
> 1.5Kg Muntons Extra Light LME (late addition)


What's the reason for the LME as a late addition rather than added with the dry malt?


----------



## kelbygreen (2/4/11)

Ok the book says boil 3.5 gallons (13l) of water with your steeped grain and then you add the 1.4kg dry malt to get the desired gravity of the boil this will make sure your IBU for the hops are right as if you boil in just plain water it will be bitter as hell and if you boil in water with to much fermentables it will be alot less bitter


----------



## Golani51 (2/4/11)

browndog said:


> Sorry for being OT but I reckon it is one of the most unbalanced IPAs out there. Too dry, too much bitterness. It would bomb in a comp. I know nothing about extract brewing but if I were to have a guess, I'd say use pale malt extract with dextrose to get the alcohol up with out the maltiness then bitter it with a high AA american hop to about 60-70 IBUs then chuck about 100g of american hops in at 5 mins, centennial would be a must with cascade and maybe some columbus.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



@Browndog:

Comp results have nothing to do with good taste. The fact that so many like it should indicate that.
Apparently too dry and too bitter is the way to go.

R


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/4/11)

Grabbed a 4 pack from Dan's and I get what they are trying, but I don't think it's done right.

There malt/hop balance isn't right - it is very bitter - nice bitterness, but I think the beer needs more malt to balance it out.

I also found that it was lacking in some aroma/hop flavour. I would prefer that they add some late additions, if they want to bitter that much.

My personal opinion, granted, but I think the beer was just slightly out of balance. 

However, unlike the bottle, I'm not going back to boring megaswill beer.

Goomba


----------



## browndog (3/4/11)

Golani51 said:


> @Browndog:
> 
> Comp results have nothing to do with good taste. The fact that so many like it should indicate that.
> Apparently too dry and too bitter is the way to go.
> ...



There is no accounting for some peoples taste hey


----------



## Pumpy (3/4/11)

Brewdogs Punk IPA may not conform to populist opinion.

Still when has a Punk ever conformed .

A really exciting beer .

I was happy to pay fifteen bucks for the four bottles .

"Ever felt cheated"

'quote Johnny Rotten Sex Pistols '

Pumpy


----------



## jayse (3/4/11)

Golani51 said:


> snipped>
> ..... The fact that so many like it should indicate that.



By that faulty logic then VB is the better beer.


----------



## browndog (3/4/11)

Pumpy said:


> Brewdogs Punk IPA may not conform to populist opinion.
> 
> Still when has a Punk ever conformed .
> 
> ...



At $3.75 a bottle I'd happily chug them down Pumpy.


----------



## Tony (3/4/11)

Pumpy said:


> Brewdogs Punk IPA may not conform to populist opinion.
> 
> Still when has a Punk ever conformed .
> 
> ...



:super: :super: :super: :excl: 

I love this beer too!

Got a 4 pack yesterday, might have one now 

Much nicer than LCPA IMO. Yes its dry and a bit over bitter, but its creamy and has mouthfeel and no acrid hops......... just a milky haze from hop oils. Oh yeah baby


----------



## [email protected] (3/4/11)

I had a couple the other week, for me at first it was too bitter, it would just linger at the back of my tongue for ages.
I enjoyed the second one much more, could get a bit more malt after becoming acustomed to the bitterness.
I would agree its an exciting beer, one that i will go back to again me thinks.


----------



## Golani51 (3/4/11)

Most people grew up on VB, and until they are introduced to something better, think that it is the 'stuff'. Some have a non- reversible genetic mutation that won't allow them to enjoy another beer, and the third group have separation anxiety and cannot leave it even if they know it is bad for them. 

Punk is a different beer, as we all acknowledge. If everyone was so happy with VB, as opposed to just putting up with it because that is what they have always had, then microbreweries and this forum would not exist. There is an uprising going on now if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Brewer_010 (3/4/11)

My wife just bought a 4-pack from the bottlo today..just reading these comments and it sounds like a good beer - hanging to try one or two tonight :icon_cheers: .

I've also got a mikkeller-brewdog blend that was $30 for a 330mL stubbie...that should be a good one (waiting for my birthday to crack it open, a couple of weeks to go).


----------



## mwd (4/4/11)

The new tamed down version we are drinking today sounds much less aggressive, Ibu and alcohol lowered from the original recipe.

Punk v Punk version 2 :drinks:


----------



## keifer33 (4/4/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> The new tamed down version we are drinking today sounds much less aggressive, Ibu and alcohol lowered from the original recipe.
> 
> Punk v Punk version 2 :drinks:




Aw wat, will have to nip down to Dan's today as haven't had it for a few months.

New version stats dont look as nice but if they think it will be better I trust them.


> ABV: 5.6%
> OG:1053
> IBUs:45
> Hops:Chinook, Simcoe, Ahtanum, Nelson Sauvin


----------



## Golani51 (4/4/11)

keifer33 said:


> Aw wat, will have to nip down to Dan's today as haven't had it for a few months.
> 
> New version stats dont look as nice but if they think it will be better I trust them.



Dans in Caulfield has the old Punk still.

Has anyone seen the 660mL bottles in Australia?


----------



## keifer33 (4/4/11)

Golani51 said:


> Dans in Caulfield has the old Punk still.
> 
> Has anyone seen the 660mL bottles in Australia?



My Local Dans had about 2 cartons of the old stuff, will grab a small amount to compare to when I find the new stuff.


----------



## Acasta (4/4/11)

Anyone have a reliable and good AG recipe for this amazing brew?


----------



## jyo (4/4/11)

I'm going to have to try this one again. I found it to be really thin, out of balance and completely headless. 
Cheers, John.


----------



## Andy from Leeds (14/10/13)

Innes said:


> This extract recipe featured in the Jan-Feb 2010 BYO Magazine.
> 
> Brewdog Punk IPA Clone
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy from Leeds (14/10/13)

Innes, can you give me a basic step by step instruction for this please? I'm new to extract, I only usually do the kits! 

Thanks in advance


----------

